# Malibu Creek State Park Review



## RVdogs (May 5, 2010)

We spent two nights in Malibu Creek State Park last weekend and had a nice time. The campground is nice, not great. The park is located in the Santa Monica Mtns just off the 101 Freeway in Calabasas, CA. It's a popular day camp area with plenty of hiking, mountain biking and road biking available. There is also a nature center, creek, swimming pond, and lake for fishing. You can hike/bike to the location where MASH and Planet of the Apes was filmed. There used to be a few of the old army vehicles left at the site but I think they are gone now. An Alberston's grocery store, gas station, and nice dog park are within 5 min of park. The beach is about 15-20 min from park.

Campground amenities: dump station free to those who've paid for overnight stay. No hookups.
Campsites: room for large tents and about 1/4 of them can accommodate up to a 25' TT/RV. This is an older campground, so don't believe the Reserve America site when they tell you there are 30' sites available. There are very few shaded sites. Can get hot in the summer. Although these are paved roads, you'll need your leveling blocks for the parking space. There is a group campsite area if you have a large group.
Reservations: made through Reserve America. You aren't able to reserve a specific site, so try to get there before noon to grab one with large enough parking space.
Parking: there is a small amount of overflow parking in the overnight campground. There are two large day use parking lots a few hundred yards from the overnight section. You'll have to ask the rangers if you can park overnight in those lots.

The single lane road that winds around the overnight campground is narrow and lined with large boulders. Most of the sites have difficult approach angles to back your TT in, but an experienced driver should have no trouble.

Predators: Rattlesnakes, coyotes, mountain lions. You might hear the coyotes but they aren't likely to be seen in the campground. It's even less likely you'll see any signs of mountain lions in the campground.

Fish: Bluegill, Sunfish, and Bass. They do not stock trout in the area.

I tried attaching some pictures to this post, but the "insert image" feature isn't working for me...


----------

